# one body part a day?



## shakeyjake1991 (Jan 9, 2016)

Weight training one body part per day, what's everyone's opinion? 
Is one week to wait until you train that certain body part too lobg to wait

Monday
Back/ forearms

Tuesday
Chest

Wednesday
Legs

Thursday
Shoulders

Friday
Arms


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Jan 9, 2016)

A lot of experienced BB's do this when they have their physiques filled out and want to focus on improving that one bodypart...sometimes it takes this focus to break through plateau's and continue getting gains.


----------



## shakeyjake1991 (Jan 9, 2016)

Would you recommend for a novice?



BiologicalChemist said:


> A lot of experienced BB's do this when they have their physiques filled out and want to focus on improving that one bodypart...sometimes it takes this focus to break through plateau's and continue getti
> ng gains.


----------



## Lrob63 (Jan 9, 2016)

I would say if your body can handle more...give it more.  Everyone has a limit and if you are not training to that limit you won't ever reach full potential....IMO.....CT fletcher and Arnold both say no such thing as overtraining....but you also have to be smart about it and don't hurt yourself...your body will give you notice when it's had enough....under training is only wasting money. And time


----------



## stonetag (Jan 9, 2016)

Back and chest and shoulders, I train by themselves. Right, wrong, or indifferent, I feel I get more bang for my buck. I work them pretty intensely, and really have no more "umph" to train another part.


----------



## Lrob63 (Jan 9, 2016)

Agreed on chest/back same day.     I like to do pull-ups or heavy lat pull downs between bench sets.    Seems to stretch me out better.  But doesn't contradict my chest workout........shoulders..not so much. Still in recovery mode lol


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Jan 9, 2016)

So many variations that work when you train your ass off and eat like a horse...it's a learn and process with continuous critiquing. I'm like stone I focus my big lifts in one day at this point in my training I hit the smaller groups on other days or even "rest days"


----------



## mickems (Jan 9, 2016)

shakeyjake1991 said:


> Weight training one body part per day, what's everyone's opinion?
> Is one week to wait until you train that certain body part too lobg to wait
> 
> Monday
> ...



You don't want to work muscle too often, because you need rest/repair time,  but at the same time, you need to make sure whether you are doing one a day or more a week, that you are working it to its full potential.


----------



## shakeyjake1991 (Jan 9, 2016)

Cheers for the advice lads


----------



## John Ziegler (Jan 9, 2016)

shakeyjake1991 said:


> Weight training one body part per day, what's everyone's opinion?
> Is one week to wait until you train that certain body part too long to wait
> 
> Monday
> ...




That is fine for a certain amount of time like 3 or 4 weeks. After that you'll want to change it up. 

Here's a routine I liked doing in the past and kept a nice symmetry.

Monday 

Back & Tri's 

Wed 

Legs & Shoulders

Friday 

Chest & Bi's


----------



## ToolSteel (Jan 9, 2016)

Rich piana also says there's no such thing as overtraining... Take that for what it's worth. 

I believe that there is, but few people ever hit that point. I think a better term is over-reaching.


----------



## Onrek (Jan 9, 2016)

Keep in mind that this advice *should not apply to beginners at all.* If you're starting out, you probably need to build up your initial mass with a lot of compound movements (e.g. 531 program) before you can start doing isolation work.

It's insane how many newbies try to take this approach when they first start because it's all they hear, and then wonder why they can't make any serious progress while omitting heavy compounds.


----------



## shakeyjake1991 (Jan 9, 2016)

So you wouldn't recommend one body part a day for a newbie then bud?



Onrek said:


> Keep in mind that this advice *should not apply to beginners at all.* If you're starting out, you probably need to build up your initial mass with a lot of compound movements (e.g. 531 program) before you can start doing isolation work.
> 
> It's insane how many newbies try to take this approach when they first start because it's all they hear, and then wonder why they can't make any serious progress while omitting heavy compounds.


----------



## shakeyjake1991 (Jan 9, 2016)

Have you got a link to this 531 programme? 


shakeyjake1991 said:


> So you wouldn't recommend one body part a day for a newbie then bud?


----------



## ToolSteel (Jan 9, 2016)

shakeyjake1991 said:


> So you wouldn't recommend one body part a day for a newbie then bud?


Let me put it this way. I'm not a newbie. This past training cycle I've done pretty much nothing but compound movements, and I've put on more mass in a shorter timeframe than ever before. 



shakeyjake1991 said:


> Have you got a link to this 531 programme?


We have an entire subforum on 531 in the powerlifting section.


----------



## Lrob63 (Jan 9, 2016)

Google Jim wendler.....or read the forum for 5/3/1.....Reg parks 5x5 is a good route also


----------



## mickems (Jan 9, 2016)

Black iron beast has a good calculator for workouts. they have 5x5 , 5/3/1 and the cube on the site. good info.


----------



## mickems (Jan 9, 2016)

Onrek said:


> Keep in mind that this advice *should not apply to beginners at all.* If you're starting out, you probably need to build up your initial mass with a lot of compound movements (e.g. 531 program) before you can start doing isolation work.
> 
> It's insane how many newbies try to take this approach when they first start because it's all they hear, and then wonder why they can't make any serious progress while omitting heavy compounds.



good point. I overlooked the fact that op may be beginner.


----------



## John Ziegler (Jan 9, 2016)

Onrek said:


> Keep in mind that this advice *should not apply to beginners at all.* If you're starting out, you probably need to build up your initial mass with a lot of compound movements (e.g. 531 program) before you can start doing isolation work.
> 
> It's insane how many newbies try to take this approach when they first start because it's all they hear, and then wonder why they can't make any serious progress while omitting heavy compounds.



I think the biggest mistake a beginner would make is not doing legs. I don't see the big mistake in doing what he is doing. Not everyone lifts weights to be a powerlifter bodybuilder or a football player.  

I think you without realizing it maybe or not you come across as a guy that thinks he's hot shit saying newbie this and that with a holier than thou attitude. Maybe you ought to have asked what he's shooting for or how long he's been lifting before you said that. For all we know the guy could be huge and dwarf you.

The term newbie is something that nerds came up with to troll other nerds that just started playing stupid video games. Its rude.


----------



## ToolSteel (Jan 9, 2016)

Normally I'd agree, but given the questions that the OP has asked I'd say Onrek made a pretty safe assumption. And he DID say "if"


----------



## Assassin32 (Jan 9, 2016)

Ziegler Robertson said:


> The term newbie is something that nerds came up with to troll other nerds that just started playing stupid video games. Its rude.




Z, so a "newbie" is just another word for "beginner" basically? Or is it an insult among computer geeks? I don't know goofy computer jargon at all, but I kinda figured it was an insult.


----------



## John Ziegler (Jan 9, 2016)

ToolSteel said:


> Normally I'd agree, but given the questions that the OP has asked I'd say Onrek made a pretty safe assumption. And he DID say "if"



I hear what your saying. I'm just saying that how he said it might be misconstrued as shot down in flames and maybe even a little bit rude.


----------



## John Ziegler (Jan 9, 2016)

Assassin32 said:


> Z, so a "newbie" is just another word for "beginner" basically? Or is it an insult among computer geeks? I don't know goofy computer jargon at all, but I kinda figured it was an insult.



Newbie means new person or beginner. But it is always used in a sort of passive aggressive way to discredit someone that is new. They say noob newbie this and that and it sounds gay. I certainly wouldn't like being called a newbie no matter what it really means would you ?


----------



## shakeyjake1991 (Jan 9, 2016)

Lads I really don't mind being called a newbie. Any help or constructive criticism is very much appreciated. As I am new to all this and want to pick up as much as I can to try and reach my goals


----------



## John Ziegler (Jan 9, 2016)

shakeyjake1991 said:


> Lads I really don't mind being called a newbie. Any help or constructive criticism is very much appreciated. As I am new to all this and want to pick up as much as I can to try and reach my goals



That's a good attitude you have. What are you shooting for as far as lifting goes ?


----------



## Bust My Ass (Jan 9, 2016)

Keep in mind that with 'bro splits' you're technically training each muscle twice per week.  Once directly and once indirectly.  It's not really going to make a huge difference in the long term.  Assuming you're eating properly and getting enough rest.  

With that being said, the natty guys I train; all train every other day on an A-B-A-B-A type schedule. And they look better than most at their gyms.


----------



## shakeyjake1991 (Jan 9, 2016)

What do you meen bud? Doesn't help me being british trying to understand your lingo haha


Zeigler Robertson said:


> That's a good attitude you have. What are you shooting for as far as lifting goes ?


----------



## Lrob63 (Jan 9, 2016)

I think he's referring to your "goals" in the gym.....bulking or cutting/size and strength?....Abercrombie and Fitch model??   Going for an aesthetic look or the modern day BB look? 
I prefer the aesthetic look myself.....


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jan 10, 2016)

I used to do one body part a week. 5 days of training a week. It worked well for me. I think the week of rest for each muscle group is good. I went from 145 to about 220 lbs that way. Still lifted heavy on compound lifts with isolation movements as well.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jan 10, 2016)

I used to do the body part split for a little while when I first started lifting. It's better than nothing but there are better ways of organizing your training. 

What are your long and short term goals?


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jan 10, 2016)

I gotta add that I used to destroy each body part. To failure every set with heavy low rep sets. Then drop sets. About 5 to 6 exercises to muscle group. So I needed a week of rest before I hit them again.


----------



## Lrob63 (Jan 10, 2016)

^^^^^ agree with the above .......working each muscle group to failure and 5-6 sets per group is the way to go.....especially if your just starting out....make the most of your time in the gym &#55357;&#56397;&#55356;&#57339;


----------



## shakeyjake1991 (Jan 10, 2016)

Cheers for the explanation lrob
My goals are really to bulk/ gain mass.
Not too concerned about ripping/toning at the moment. 
Before anyone laughs if going off someones body/size/shape I'd love to have a body like brock lesnar. But yes I'd got years ahead of me before I start dreaming about that



Zeigler Robertson said:


> That's a good attitude you have. What are you shooting for as far as lifting goes ?


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Jan 10, 2016)

I personally think that split absolutely sucks for beginners and I haven't heard any solid justifications for it. 

You should ALWAYS try to keep things as simple as possible when starting out.
The OP needs a basic full body routine with 1 movement per muscle group done 3-4x week. That's it.


----------



## Lrob63 (Jan 10, 2016)

Well I understand and I know I can't speak for the mass population...but everyone reacts differently to different training and I personally yielded good results this way....the OP is looking to gain mass/strength...a solid one body part a week program with good diet "should yield good results".   Now I'm not a scientist but given what his goals are depending on his body type he should be able to get the best results one body part a week ......as long as he's putting that muscle through hell..../and furthermore for the 3-4 times a week  with one movement is what I haven't "heard much results from"...if we're talking bro science then shit everybody knows Monday is chest day.....and what I've seen results from is workouts such as 5/3/1...5x5....the matrix ...so on n so forth...basically I'm not telling the OP what to do based on what I've heard, but more from personal experience.


----------



## Jason126 (Jan 10, 2016)

One of Arnold's favorite supersets was Lat pull downs or pull ups and chest  exercises


----------



## saltylifter (Jan 10, 2016)

My routine 

Monday - back
Tuesday - chest 
Wednesday - arms
Thursday  - shoulders 
Friday - legs 
Saturday - off 
Sunday - off 

I have more of a bodybuilders approach to lifting. I do also incorporate powerlifting so my muscles get a good shock and will grow more. 
Typically just listen to your body. Over training will prevent new growth and improvement


----------



## thqmas (Jan 10, 2016)

I came here for clear instructions on how to dispose of a body "one body part a day". title's misleading.


----------



## Lrob63 (Jan 10, 2016)

Listen to your body--yes.....worry about overtraining...no.   If one worries about overtraining 9/10 he will find himself undertrained....  I myself may catch hell for saying this but I do arms almost every workout  3-4 days a wk sometimes more...works for me.  Rough start at first but after about 2wks I loved it and saw huge improvement and continue to see it.....I'm not saying that it's for everyone by any means!


----------



## Onrek (Jan 10, 2016)

First off, I wasn't trying to come off as a dick. My post was merely just a "throwing it out there" or "something to consider" post without saying "Hey, you're a newbie" because I wasn't saying that. If I wanted to be a dick I'd say "you're a newbie."

Also, a "newbie" is not an offensive term. "noob" "nub" are offensive.

Just trying to help because the importance of starting out with heavy compounds seems to miss a lot of people today. It has nothing with trying to be a powerlifter, footbal player etc. You pretty much need a solid foundation of actual muscle spurred from surges of test and gh that the body makes when you simultaneously use multiple muscles at once (a compound lift). Without that, isolating each muscle group alone over and over won't give you the actual strength you'll need to progress, and your symmetry will probably get weird too.

It's kind of like a first step you sort of have to take. Once you get to where you want with that, then you don't necessarily have to do so often anymore and you can focus on isolation work.

Gotta learn to walk before you can run.


----------

